# Textfeld -- Nach einer erstmaligen Eingabe, eine zweite Eingabe nur noch gegen Bestätigung möglich



## Mücke_552 (26. Feb 2021)

Ich habe in Adobe Acrobat Pro ein Textfeld mit folgender Aktion ausgeführt:

function zeit() {
var fld = this.getField("Name des Textfeldes");
var uhrzeit = new Date();
var stunde = uhrzeit.getHours();
var minute = uhrzeit.getMinutes();
fld.value = (stunde + ":" + minute);
}
zeit();

Wenn ich in das Textfeld klicke. Erscheint die Aktuelle Zeit. Das klappt soweit prima.
Diese Zeit ist wichtig! (Ereignis-Protokoll) und sollte beim erneuten antippen nicht mehr so einfach geändert werden können!
Nur noch so alla mit "Sind Sie sicher, dass diese Zeit geändert werden soll?" und dann müsste man einfach auf "OK" kicken und die Aktualisierte Zeit erscheint im Textfeld.

Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen :-()

Es wäre der Oberhammer wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Lieben Gruss Christoph


----------



## mihe7 (26. Feb 2021)

Mücke_552 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen :-()


Erstmal im richtigen Forum posten: JavaScript ist nicht Java  

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre zu Beginn der Funktion zu prüfen, ob im Textfeld schon etwas steht. Wenn ja, dann gibts eine Bestätigungsabfrage, ansonsten oder wenn der Benutzer bestätigt füllst Du das Feld mit der Zeit aus.


```
var fld = this.getField("Name des Textfeldes");
if (fld.value && fld.value !== '') {
    var result = app.alert('Willste wirklich?', 1, 2);
    if (result != 4) {
        return;
    }
}
         
var uhrzeit = new Date();
var stunde = uhrzeit.getHours();
var minute = uhrzeit.getMinutes();
fld.value = (stunde + ":" + minute);
```


----------



## Mücke_552 (2. Mrz 2021)

Lieber mihe7​
Erstmal - vielen Dank für deine Antwort - super toll 
Und sorry für den falschen Ort des Post`s

Ich hab noch ein "Syntax Error: return not in function 5: in Zeile6"


----------



## mihe7 (2. Mrz 2021)

Du musst den Code in Deine function zeit() setzen 


```
function zeit() {
    // hier der Code aus Kommentar #2
}
zeit();
```


----------



## Mücke_552 (2. Mrz 2021)

Hammer!!!!   

Absolut super vielen lieben Dank -- Weltklasse


----------

